# [gelöst] openvpn - Cannot bind TCP socket ...

## Fratzko

Hallo,

habe openvpn gemerged und TAP/TUN ist auch im Kernel. Dann nach der Anleitung unserer HS gegangen ( http://www.hs-esslingen.de/de/23990 ), die auch erfolgreich bis zum letzten Schritt lief.

Als ich am Ende versuche openvpn zu starten, brach dieser ab und verwies mich auf die log-Datei:

```

Mon Mar 10 16:46:54 2008 OpenVPN 2.0.7 i686-pc-linux-gnu [SSL] [LZO] [EPOLL] built on Mar  3 2008

Mon Mar 10 16:46:54 2008 MANAGEMENT: Cannot bind TCP socket on 127.0.0.1:7505: Cannot assign requested address (errno=99)

Mon Mar 10 16:46:54 2008 Exiting

```

Wie kriege ich das Problem gelöst ?Last edited by Fratzko on Tue Mar 11, 2008 1:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## buggybunny

 *Quote:*   

> Mon Mar 10 16:46:54 2008 MANAGEMENT: Cannot bind TCP socket on 127.0.0.1:7505: Cannot assign requested address (errno=99)

 

Mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit lauscht schon ein anderer Prozeß auf Port 7505.

Du könntest mittels 

```
netstat -tulpen | grep 7505
```

und 

```
lsof

```

rauskriegen welcher das ist.

----------

## Fratzko

netstat -tulpen hat keine einzige Verbindung gelistet. Wenn ich netstat mit grep 7505 schaue, ist dort auch nichts.

lsof habe ich nicht, aus welchem Packet kriege ich das ?

Also liegts wahrscheinlich nicht schon an einem belegten Port, da dieser ja frei zu seinen scheint.

----------

## Anarcho

Falls der Port tatsächlich nicht belegt ist, dann teste mal ob denn das interface lo vielleicht nicht up ist:

"ifconfig lo"

Kann ich mir zwar nur schwer vorstellen, aber besser mal nachgucken.

----------

## Fratzko

Danke  :Smile:  Das war der Fehler. Jetzt läufts.

----------

## Anarcho

Was war es denn jetzt?

Falls das loopback Device nicht UP war, dann solltest du mal überprüfen warum nicht. Sollte eigentlich im Default-Runlevel gestartet werden.

----------

## Fratzko

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Sollte eigentlich im Default-Runlevel gestartet werden.

 

Ich hatte es vor einiger Zeit raugenommen. Nun ist es drin und gestartet und vpn läuft  :Wink: 

----------

